# Louis Janssen rare interview + loft tour in new Racing Champions DVD Box Set



## FastFeathered (Nov 18, 2010)

Fearless Films is proud to present the Racing Champion DVD Series, 
which include interviews, loft tours and races with top fanciers and 
flyers from around the globe, including a rare interview and loft tour 
with Louis Janssen. Professionally filmed and presented in slick 
designed packaging, this will be a DVD series you'll want for your 
collection. We have previously created the movie ‘Little Ripper’ an 
independent documentary about pigeon racers in Australia, which won 
various awards around the world including ‘best documentary’ at the St 
Kilda Film Festival in Melbourne 2010 and finalist at Austin Film 
Festival, Texas.

Our first DVD release is ‘One on One with Jos Thoné’, filmed when four 
times World Champion, Jos Thoné, of Belgium hosted a pigeon racing 
conference to talk to Fanciers directly. With countless accolades 
under his belt such as; four times world champion, five times Olympic 
pigeon, five times winner of the Gouden Duif (matching world record). 
Jos created the first artificially inseminated pigeon, the first super 
loft and is known for having the fastest pigeon on earth; Avril. Over 
the 74 minutes on the DVD, you’ll find over 50 questions covering all 
aspects of pigeon racing.

In addition to this release, we have created the ‘Racing Champions 
Series’, a detailed insight with some of the best Fanciers from around 
the globe, which will be mentioned in our film coming out in 2011. 
‘Racing Champions Volume 1’ is a box set which includes interviews and 
loft tours with Louis Janssen (Belgium), Mark Gilbert (UK) Mark De 
Cock (Belgium) and Carlo Napolitano - the Queen of England’s lofts at 
Sandringham Estate.

In the Janssen DVD, 98-year-old Louis has clearly lost none of his 
enthusiasm for, or knowledge of, every aspect of what makes a champion 
bird. This is a rare interview with the biggest name in pigeon racing, 
along with an exclusive tour of his legendary Arendonk loft, which 
remains unchanged for over 100 years.

The other discs in the ‘Racing Champions Volume 1’ box set cover Mark 
Gilbert - UK racing Champion shows you how he has become one of the 
worlds best fliers; Her Majesty the Queen of England’s Racing Loft - 
Managed by racing champion Carlo Napolitano, a winning race day filmed 
with Carlo at the Queens loft; Marc de Cock - Racing Champion from 
Belgium. Marc paid over 130,000 Euro for a single bird called Eagle Eye!

With the COLLECTOR'S EDITION of the Racing Champions - Volume 1, we 
have included a Loft poster of Louis Janssen, all in this beautifully 
packaged 4 disc box set.

Here's a sneak preview of what to expect from the Louis Janssen DVD - 
http://www.youtube.com/user/StreamlineMediaAUS#p/a/u/2/WAiESzQFiMY

For more info or to order one of our new titles, check out http://www.pigeondvds.com/


Craig Boord
Fearless Films
http://www.pigeondvds.com/


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

$129 bucks?? Does it come WITH a pigeon or two?


----------



## FastFeathered (Nov 18, 2010)

It comes as a 4 disc boxset with poster of louie janssen. lots of methods and secrets are discussed, it's a worthy purchase for fanciers to find out how the champions do things


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Knoc said:


> $129 bucks?? Does it come WITH a pigeon or two?


Ha Ha. I know what you are saying. 

But everything costs so much nowadays. $129 bucks will only fill the gas tank on my truck twice. Sadly, $129 bucks ain't much money anymore. It used to be two weeks pay.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It's only like $32.50 a 'disc' then I guess...


Which 'disc' has all the 'secrets'?

Can you just send the old guy $32.50 for the one disc?


If he won all that stuff and did well with all of it, made millions and so on, does he really need the dough?


I would not be that way, heck, I give away any 'secrets' I have here on the forum all the time.


Oye...


Does he even Post here?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

No wonder why free torrents are becoming more and more in demand


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> No wonder why free torrents are becoming more and more in demand


True that!


For that price, they could at least be Blue Ray.. I dont care if there's the secret of life on there. $130 for 4 dvd's is a little loopy.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Knoc said:


> True that!
> 
> 
> For that price, they could at least be Blue Ray.. I dont care if there's the secret of life on there. $130 for 4 dvd's is a little loopy.


Blame the economic geographies or whatever, but when you convert that $130 into something like INR for purchase and usage in India.......  man I have better things to do with that amount of money


----------

